# Nvidia Geforce 9800 specs??



## mysticjon (Aug 17, 2007)

http://forums.gametrailers.com/showthread.php?t=139641

is this even considered info...or just another rumor to hype up the media. can this date even be realistic, considering the lack or drivers for the 8 series (there were*), i mean either some has no life or a pretty good person who can predict upcoming specs/models just by looking at the specs and patterns from previous cards and then coming up with a realistic rumor/future product. 

any feedback


----------



## hat (Aug 17, 2007)

free 4xAA


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 17, 2007)

heh free 4x AA what is that!!!

I think ill pass this time round


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 17, 2007)

i dunno free AA batteries?!! lol


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Aug 17, 2007)

hehe! buy 4 AA batteries and get extra 2 free!


----------



## CH@NO (Aug 17, 2007)

sounds pretty amazing, Just wait until NVidia launch more info.......if that's true,What will be ATI's next move??


----------



## kwchang007 (Aug 17, 2007)

CH@NO said:


> sounds pretty amazing, Just wait until NVidia launch more info.......if that's true,What will be ATI's next move??



The Hd 3xxx series, lol.  Hopefully they'll fix up r600, it should deliver god like performance on paper, but it doesn't in real life.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well we don't really know that yet, we don't have an exclusively DX10 game to test either Nvidia or ATi on. And if it gets the bullshit "Way it's meant to be played" then it doesn't count either.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 17, 2007)

Well by the time next gen cards come out, I bet DX10.1 will be the next popularized advertised support and yet DX10 will be dominated...maybe...

I'll laugh my ass off if neither company can pull their heads out of their asses for mid-range since that is where the money is at. I was kind of interested in an 8800 or 8600 and a 2900 or 2600, but found no reason due to my x1950pro doing just fine in all games I play, why get more frames when the frames you have are stable? 3DMark? LoL...not this guy...those scores can be interesting to bench for the highest you can get, but not worth investing into more expensive equipment just for that cause when the current product does what is needed for the ACTUAL gaming needs. But some disagree, and that's cool, that's why there's different opinions and such, but I see no need for "current gen" cards as for what I see neither are really worth what they are charging, unless running super-hi res max graphics, there's no need aside from 3DM scores.

But maybe next-gen will actually be the real deal for both, it's all talk now, and will be for a while, and even will be after release, it's the actual enjoyment in gaming at hi settings at certain resolutions that have my interest personally. But, in the end, I bet in 5 or so years it's not ATI(AMD) vs NV, it'll be Intel (LOL! I know, but remember they do have some purchasing power ATM) vs Whom-ever was left standing from the "next Gen" or "Gen after that"...I believe soon ATI or NV will die off or be absorbed completely. At the moment due to AMD's issues (similar to Ford's ironically) it seems ATI may faulter, but what if Intel buys them before AMD "possibly" fails, or buys NV because AMD became very successful with their recent CPU's and ATI found the right mix for GPU's? Hard saying what will happen, but there won't be another ATI vs. NV vs. 3dfx. vs. SiS, etc...just won't happen, since to make it now, you have to have the prodigy card to show off technology and the mid-range card that can do some damn good damage for the price...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 17, 2007)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> heh free 4x AA what is that!!!
> 
> I think ill pass this time round



"Free AA" is a concept Ati introduced with the use of a 10MB "smart cache" found on the Xenos GPU used for the Xbox 360. This high speed cache, is able to process the aliasing found in the image data after it's rendered by the GPU, thus relieving the GPU from the burden of anti-aliasing processing.

I take nVidia will just use a "smart cache" a la R500 on their G9X series, thus giving them the capability for "free AA".


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 17, 2007)

sounds pretty crazy, especially with the built in audio chip.

BTW

WTF is a tesselation unit ???


----------



## Darknova (Aug 17, 2007)

If that's true it's going to be one amazing card....

But as Kursah said, let's hope they can get some good mid-range cards out.


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 17, 2007)

yeah still the date for the supposidly new nvidia cards still seems pretty farfetched, but then again, techonology will always be better each day, we may have thee latest stuff, but someone would be like "yeah that was like 4 hrs old, i have the newest model"


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 17, 2007)

holy crap lol i just saw the title in the new post section and thought some n00b was on about an ati 9800 and thought it was a geforce, i guess i just pwned myself 












although going with the name 9800 is a bit silly imo as its been done, but none the less i was pwned lol im a n00b


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 17, 2007)

All these features that the 9800 have, the HD2900XT Already does. Honestly this sounds like a rumor instead of fact, give me a picture dammit >.>. Remember NDA = NO PICS/INFO ALLOWED TO BE LEAKED.


----------



## von kain (Aug 17, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> All these features that the 9800 have, the HD2900XT Already does. Honestly this sounds like a rumor instead of fact, give me a picture dammit >.>. Remember NDA = NO PICS/INFO ALLOWED TO BE LEAKED.



here is your picture 






i don't know if it help





p.s. never heard photoshop? i always wait for a card to come out


----------



## AsRock (Aug 17, 2007)

von kain said:


> here is your picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks more like a ATI pic .


----------



## von kain (Aug 17, 2007)

i guess never seen starwars??????????


----------



## Darknova (Aug 18, 2007)

The problem is that on paper the HD2900XT was absolutely amazing, and while it's good, it's not as good as it was made out to be.

So I'm just going to wait until the NDA is lifted before I get my hopes up about some uber card.


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 19, 2007)

Kursah said:


> Well by the time next gen cards come out, I bet DX10.1 will be the next popularized advertised support and yet DX10 will be dominated...maybe...
> 
> I'll laugh my ass off if neither company can pull their heads out of their asses for mid-range since that is where the money is at. I was kind of interested in an 8800 or 8600 and a 2900 or 2600, but found no reason due to my x1950pro doing just fine in all games I play, why get more frames when the frames you have are stable? 3DMark? LoL...not this guy...those scores can be interesting to bench for the highest you can get, but not worth investing into more expensive equipment just for that cause when the current product does what is needed for the ACTUAL gaming needs. But some disagree, and that's cool, that's why there's different opinions and such, but I see no need for "current gen" cards as for what I see neither are really worth what they are charging, unless running super-hi res max graphics, there's no need aside from 3DM scores.
> 
> But maybe next-gen will actually be the real deal for both, it's all talk now, and will be for a while, and even will be after release, it's the actual enjoyment in gaming at hi settings at certain resolutions that have my interest personally. But, in the end, I bet in 5 or so years it's not ATI(AMD) vs NV, it'll be Intel (LOL! I know, but remember they do have some purchasing power ATM) vs Whom-ever was left standing from the "next Gen" or "Gen after that"...I believe soon ATI or NV will die off or be absorbed completely. At the moment due to AMD's issues (similar to Ford's ironically) it seems ATI may faulter, but what if Intel buys them before AMD "possibly" fails, or buys NV because AMD became very successful with their recent CPU's and ATI found the right mix for GPU's? Hard saying what will happen, but there won't be another ATI vs. NV vs. 3dfx. vs. SiS, etc...just won't happen, since to make it now, you have to have the prodigy card to show off technology and the mid-range card that can do some damn good damage for the price...



dx10.1 is basically another version number. But seeming how the higher the version number the more likely it will better support recently old versions. or the higher the version number the older versions could be obsolete, but if nvidia or ati went that route of having dx10.1 not work with brand new born dx10 cards that would be dumb in general


----------

